# Excuses for not going to the company's christmas party



## monotonous

my original one was it will be Friday night and I just want to go home and sleep, lame ikr thats the best I could come up with, and apparently that didn't take because my boss still tries to convince me to go, any better ideas?


----------



## fobia

> any better ideas?


For me there were always two options for "missing" company's parties.

1) Saying that I don't go. If asked why, then I answered that I have other plans for these days. If asked what plans ? Then I say "Plans that have to do with personal matters". That was the end of asking further.

2) Saying that I don't go. When asked why not, I answered that I am not a huge parties fan.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Just say you're busy.. Brothers birthday.. Aunts wedding party.. Family matters


----------



## JamesM2

Tell them some close relatives are visiting town so you're all going out to dinner or something like that. No one would deny you quality time with family just to attend another vapid workplace function, and they can take heart in the fact that they will be able to fill you in on Monday morning about who went home with who and who got drunk and threw up all over the floor.


----------



## keithjm

I am a work horse--not a show horse


----------



## equiiaddict

Just say that you have a prior commitment/already have plans for that day.


----------



## keithjm

You can use whatever excuse you want. However, EVERYONE, will know in time why you do not go. You cannot hide SA for too long.


----------



## mike91

I just tell them im not going and if they ask why not i dont want to go and the end it right there but this year my manager put my name down on coming and told me i need to socialize i said im not going witch im not and few people from work never go to these things


----------



## inane

Oh. That reminds me, tonight was supposed to be the holiday party for my company :blank


----------



## wmu'14

Just go! These things never turn out as bad as you think. Maybe there'll be drinks. Those help me.

I got 'lucky' this time because my grandpa passed away two days before and the funeral was the day of the party.


----------



## monotonous

wmu'14 said:


> Just go! These things never turn out as bad as you think. Maybe there'll be drinks. Those help me.
> 
> I got 'lucky' this time because my grandpa passed away two days before and the funeral was the day of the party.


eh sorry to hear that, i didn't go, i regretted first tbh, but then the day of the party their bus was late and i was getting off from work and saw them waiting for the bus, i realized i made the right decision - they are way out of my league


----------



## Chase926

Ha, I don't even go to christmas work parties because the ones they have where I work are just for people who kiss *** to the higher ups to be the most favorite so they can be awarded employee of year/month and get that extra pay bonus. It's pathetic. I'm a hard worker but I don't get any recognition.


----------



## gumballhead

I actually went to mine last night and had a surprisingly good time. Sure, I spent most of the time sitting at a table with just a couple other people, but I didn't mind. Got free beer and Mexican food. They also had one of those guess how many candies in the jar things, and I guessed closest with just one off, so I got the jar of candy as well as ten bucks. Also had a white elephant gift thing which was fun too. Only thing I couldn't stand were the people I hardly know coming over to my table and trying to start a conversation with me. It's not that I dislike them, it just always ended up being so awkward with them just standing around biting their lip and rocking back and forth on their heels, or some such mannerisms. But hey, I got free food, beer, money, and candy out of it, so I'm happy. Oh yeah, they gave us all Christmas bonuses too.


----------



## inane

I got the date wrong for our holiday party. I attended, ate, received a gift certificate for our company's products (which I think is good stuff), some cash in a draw, got off early for the day, and was paid for it all 

Go to your work party if you haven't already! Antisocialism doesn't look good. Just show up and pull an Irish exit after a bit.


----------



## gumballhead

inane said:


> I got the date wrong for our holiday party. I attended, ate, received a gift certificate for our company's products (which I think is good stuff), some cash in a draw, got off early for the day, and was paid for it all
> 
> Go to your work party if you haven't already! Antisocialism doesn't look good. Just show up and pull an Irish exit after a bit.


 Dang, you got paid to go to your party? I'm jealous.


----------



## inane

gumballhead said:


> Dang, you got paid to go to your party? I'm jealous.


Well it was during work hours. We worked till 13:00, had the party, then everyone was free to leave while getting paid for the whole day. I'm still new here (just shy of 2 months) but this company has treated me very well  I am grateful.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Just say you don't like parties.


----------



## monotonous

Chase926 said:


> Ha, I don't even go to christmas work parties because the ones they have where I work are just for people who kiss *** to the higher ups to be the most favorite so they can be awarded employee of year/month and get that extra pay bonus. It's pathetic. I'm a hard worker but I don't get any recognition.


i kind of agree with this one, my manager even told me you should go and meet all the partners and leave a good impression, which implies there wouldn't be any advancement otherwise. but somehow i just can't, not that i'm afraid or sa, i just can't stand my self being sophisticated and successful, i'd be much better off being a miserable low level worker


----------



## andy0128

It depends how much it's frowned on if you don't go. If it was me i'd probably go. One of my last jobs it was normal that quite a few people didn't turn up and no one gave a damn. My last job had an annual bash, but it involved travelling by bus to another location 3 hours away and returning later in the day. I knew that if i had gone i would've felt awkward as hell. Who would i sit with on the bus, who would i spend the day with etc. I wasn't particularly close to any of the people an not even a permanent employee so i didn't go although i wonder if it hampered my chances of being giving a longer contract. In any case i sort of had an excuse but i still felt a bit bad for being the only one not to attend.


----------

